# iCloud: Comment Utiliser 2 Comptes?



## SanBr (29 Mars 2017)

l'iCloud de mon iPhone 7 Plus m'informe qu'il y a peu d'espace, j'essaie de beaucoup effacer ou y changer pour améliorer un peu cette situation (j'ai posé une question sur ce forum par rapport à rendre les photos prises avec ce portable parce que leurs résolutions sont hautes), j'ai essayé de terminer la session et commencer avec un autre que j'crée pour ce MacBook Air mais il ny a que ces 2 options: Réglages, iCloud, Déconnexion, Supprimer de l'Phone et Annuler.

Comment résoudre ça?

Merci beaucoup!

Sandra


----------

